# Windows Sever 2012 disable sleep mode



## JacobM92 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi I have a Windows Server 2012 and was wondering if it's possible to disable the server from going to sleep after being inactive. The google searches I did all say to click on Sleep/Hibernation settings under power options but the only setting under Sleep that I see is Allow Wake Timers. I found an article that said to try typing powercfg –h in the command prompt. Is that a possible solution? My goal is to have the server on 24/7, is disabling standby/hibernation/sleep the right way to do that?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

By default Server OS's do not go to sleep and I've never had to disable sleep on Windows server I've setup.


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

What type of machine did you install the Server OS on? Like Triple6, I've never heard of a server using "Sleep" or "Hibernation".


----------

